# Bohdi @ 9 mo



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.. picture perfect!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice! Lovely dog.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful GSD!!! Awesome stack


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Wowza! Bohdi looks GREAT, I have been regularly following your Critique My Dog threads and he is really growing up. Just out of curiosity, is there any relation to Daire? 

I am not familiar with conformation to say the least, but I think he has nice secondary sex characteristics and a lovely rear. I still don't know what to look for as far as front angulation, but I feel that it is at least sufficient? Usually I can notice when a dog is too straight in the front, so there's that, for what it's worth  Paws look good, and I love his long sickle tail and nice short hocks. I also like his chest development, especially for his age.

Hard to believe this was him two months ago!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful dog. Could use more bone.
The rounded back bothers me, but that's just me.
Beautiful dog.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I like his head- good looking boy


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Rei said:


> Wowza! Bohdi looks GREAT, I have been regularly following your Critique My Dog threads and he is really growing up. Just out of curiosity, is there any relation to Daire?
> 
> I am not familiar with conformation to say the least, but I think he has nice secondary sex characteristics and a lovely rear. I still don't know what to look for as far as front angulation, but I feel that it is at least sufficient? Usually I can notice when a dog is too straight in the front, so there's that, for what it's worth  Paws look good, and I love his long sickle tail and nice short hocks. I also like his chest development, especially for his age.
> 
> Hard to believe this was him two months ago!


Thankyou, i am very happy with how he is developing
Yes he is infact related to Daire, wow what a great memory. he is Daire's nephew. Bohdi's Sire and Daire have the same sire.
He has decent front angulation, he has a pronounced prosternum so he should be broader in chest than Daire
I also like his rear angulation, i think he is fairly balanced.

They do change so quickly, the baby is gone  now we just have to get him over this ongoing injury so we can get him back in the show ring.

Yes Paddy he could use more bone, he had more as a baby and i am hoping that it is a stage he is going through, but i think he will have less than Daire.

My friend Tracy stood him up, she does an awesome job..... as you can see. It certainly puts my efforts to shame :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been quite a fan of Daire, so yes, I remember him quite clearly! 

Of course, I did cheat... I saw your avatar and couldn't figure out if it was Daire or Bohdi, so went back a few threads to pull up photos of Daire. Immediately saw quite a few similarities in structure, so I had to ask! Stunning dogs, both of them.

Thank you for adding your own comments, I always want to know if I am just making far out guesses or if I am actually on to something  

Wishing him a speedy, full recovery so he can rack up on those high conformation placements! He might no longer be a little baby but he's grown up to be a lovely young man.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh thanks - i think he is special so it is nice to know someone else is a fan.

Not far out guesses at all 

Thankyou me too, it has been 4mo so far and prob another few to go, not going to push him and risk a backward step.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love your dog, very handsome.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

thankyou


----------

